

Smartphones and Storms: Improving weather forecasts with smartphones - cryptoz
http://www.insidescience.org/content/smartphones-and-storms/1543

======
VLM
Raw access to tower signal strength level anomalies could measure
precipitation and especially temp inversions. Cell phone freqs are too low for
the really fun propagation I'm familiar with from ham radio, but some kind of
data should be available.

